# In prison



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Sorry I cannot figure out how to copy and paste using my iPad . There is a story in the Guardian.co.uk that tells of yet another flimsy excuse for imprisoning the people of Egypt

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Sorry I cannot figure out how to copy and paste using my iPad . There is a story in the Guardian.co.uk that tells of yet another flimsy excuse for imprisoning the people of Egypt
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Is it this one? 

After Egypt's revolution, I never expected to be back in Mubarak's jails | Alaa Abd El Fattah | Comment is free | The Guardian

Alaa's mum is now on hunger strike


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

You're welcome


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Sorry I cannot figure out how to copy and paste using my iPad . There is a story in the Guardian.co.uk that tells of yet another flimsy excuse for imprisoning the people of Egypt
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Maybe this helps 

Go to any screen that has text on it. This can be an email, text, Web page or a document inside an App. As long as the text isn't part of an image, you can copy and paste it.
2

Touch and hold your finger on the iPad screen on the text you wish you to select. A magnifying glass appears. Position the glass over the text you want to copy.
3

Remove your finger from the screen and tap "Select," which highlights a word of text in the selection.
4

Drag the selection handles to expand the highlighted area over the text you wish copied on your iPad. Once selected, tap "Copy."
5

Navigate to a text-entry box. Press and hold a finger on the text field until the "Paste" button appears. Tap this button to paste the copied text into the field.


----------

